
Announcing Mesosphere DC/OS 1.9 - vasco
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2017/03/14/announcing-mesosphere-dcos-1-9/
======
kube8king
Interesting. Well polished GUI, and native support for Docker (just like K8S).
The Cassandra and Kafka integrations are really promising. Has anyone tried to
run kubernetes on it?

~~~
witcher-go
I would say that DC/OS is k8s competitor. It is trying to achieve the same
orchestration level as k8s using Mesos as underlying process (container)
orchestrator (: So.. not sure why you want to run k8s on it.

~~~
tknaup
disclosure: I'm a founder of Mesosphere.

For most people k8s (like any other distributed system) is pretty hard to
operate and wrap their head around. The goal of DC/OS is to make building and
operating distributed systems easy. Mesos is pretty different from k8s. It
doesn't have an API for microservice developers for example, instead it has
low level primitives similar to an operating system kernel, on which you can
build any software. We recently launched an SDK to make that even easier,
along with a bunch of open source and commercial software that uses it, for
example Cassandra/Datastax, Kafka/Confluent, Redis, Elastic, Couchbase,
Alluxio. So DC/OS ends up looking a lot more like an entire cloud platform
like GCP, which offers managed k8s, a managed database (BigTable), machine
learning and so on. Under the hood it all runs on Google's proprietary Borg,
which has some similarities with Mesos (Google is a sponsor of the lab where
Mesos was created).

~~~
stepanseliuk
Could you please disclose in what time frame would be available "managed k8s"
through Universe or in some other way. Cause currently there is an issue with
using kube-mesos-framework and DC/OS as I got.

------
b-keeps
Cannot wait to test this out! Looking forward to the new features

------
ggrasso
Very exciting release!!!!!

~~~
benenglish
The container metrics + debug capabilities sound like they'll save me a ton of
time

